# How many Bionic hackers are left?



## terryrook

I'm just wondering how many of us are left? Not Dev's, just hackers, rooter's, rommer's, you know, Our section seems sad and lonely, is there at least 1000 of us left? or is it closer to 500? I see the same 20 people posting so I'm kind of asking for a roll call, if you hack your bionic please respond with anything like "me" or "here" or even "f-off" is acceptable.


----------



## moset

At least 2

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## x-Darkstar-x

Yup


----------



## terryrook

good enough for me!


----------



## Scar3cr0w

I hack at it with my pocket knife if that counts...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ROB281

Still here despite a hard bout of jonesing for the Nexus and Razr

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## BootAnimator

Devout Bionic owner until quadcore phones come out late next year!


----------



## Spotmark

F-off!


----------



## fatpomp

I'm still here and not planning on leaving anytime soon.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## real0325

Reporting for duty


----------



## z28nck33

Here


----------



## jaar

So... eleven?


----------



## dwhiteley87

I'm here. I'm just more of a lurker is all, so I don't post much. Don't take it personally, guys.


----------



## disabled account

Here

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dragon

Yea I"m here I lurk to because my questions always answered before I have to ask LOL....


----------



## brandonleg

Mostly silent, but still here. Rooted .901 with ICS safestrapped. Been thnking about jumping to the Rezound though, since HTC unlocked it. Always been a Motorola guy, but tired of the BS.


----------



## HAX

Hear ;D

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk

^^50gb box.net ;D


----------



## cutoonie

+ 1


----------



## csantoni

+1

no intention of moving to anything else now that I have a proven methods of returning to the stock upgrade path.

Sent from my TH3ORIZED-PUR3IFI3D DROID BIONIC


----------



## juicy

Here

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyMGS

+ 1


----------



## totw187

Here..love flashing roms and themes. Wish there was more love for this phone.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Fakraliir

swag


----------



## whcoleman42

Here

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## lpmboss

PRESENT.... ready for duty... hahaha... i hate that we are losing so many so fast...im willing to step up.. lets do this


----------



## Borrax

Here good sir


----------



## Nicelysedated

Umm do I count if I just use the software that is out there? I don't make anything myself. But I have been inspired to start learning C++ again!


----------



## donnelly326

Still here and waiting for a stable ICS


----------



## bigmook

Still here

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## King Howie

im still lurking


----------



## SaddleTramp

Still here and happy to report with latest 5.9.901 rooted/deodexed-bloatware frozen, that my Bionic is finally the handset it should have been out of the box. With investment of all the accessories i'm going to have to stick with it for awhile.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mmw68666

Here

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## atticler

Here here!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## real0325

Im the first dumb tushy who flashed the stock radio from 5.5.886.


----------



## SonicJoe

BootAnimator said:


> Devout Bionic owner until quadcore phones come out late next year!


Seconded


----------



## sheldoneous

I gave my bionic to my wife...I'm still hacking it tho









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## realbbb

If my bionic is a hole.. i fell in. Im staying. I kinda like it down here.

BBB
Making it a double.


----------



## gmpdmd

Still here...lurking in the shadows. Not going anywhere anytime soon. Learned how to use uot so I could do some of my own minor modding.


----------



## alastrionia

+1

here for the long haul
Bionic is a solid phone
and when Dhacker has ICS ready for us
others will be drooling

just got my wife one, and while I'm not "officially" allowed to mod it
I'm going to anyway, gotta have the best for the missus


----------



## foamman

Here for another 16 months...question is are there any other devs working on it other than Dhacker and DroidJunk? What good is a rooted device without roms?


----------



## bdsullivan

I will be around for a long time. Just got my bionic 2 weeks ago (had a D2G) and love it. Running stock deodexed, bloat frozen and modified.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## crashercarlton

yup still here not going anywhere soon..


----------



## LDubs

Present

Sent from my Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## fender890

Still love my bionic. I think once DH is done with ICS things will pick back up.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## disabled account

fender890 said:


> Still love my bionic. I think once DH is done with ICS things will pick back up.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


actually id expect the opposite. Ics is the only thing we have left now. And once that's working there wont be reason for anyone to stick around because that'll be about the highest achievement a dev can have on a locked device.

If anyone thinks a locked bootloader doesn't make a huge difference go look at theonly Rezound forums since Htc unlocked.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark

bjgregu said:


> If anyone thinks a locked bootloader doesn't make a huge difference go look at theonly Rezound forums since Htc unlocked.


Exactly. Two days, and four ROMs, just on Rootzwiki. I haven't checked in on the other forums.


----------



## kamisan

Here- listening to pandora on my 46hdmi tv from my 901 [k]in3tx )modded with blurry hon3scr3am themed jrummy16 android overclocked (using to underclock only) 
I spend my money on other things so my bionic is staying, Ill mod it till it drops- help when I can, share what I find- Some of the DEV community obviously has departed, blame MOTO and verizon for locking a phone that was not ready for prime time. I love my phone but it has been and hard road to get anywhere near usable. 
5.5.893 and 901 should have shipped with this phone. What it appears is that many devs went to phones that were not locked and had paths to do something useful. 
I would imagine there will be few and far between updates, but some new guys are already taking the 901 files and freshening up the rom world.. Not new roms, but new life to existing ones. 
901 is better. GPS, camera etc.. So this is good news. 
Until ICS is released I would not expect alot of roms from the old gaurd.


----------



## Flazell

BootAnimator said:


> Devout Bionic owner until quadcore phones come out late next year!


I agree....

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## oken735

Here! Mainly a lurker and tester since the days of the OG Droid =]
In college tho and taking a minor in CS, and literally one of my goals with that is to starter learning to dev for the Bionic
Hardly ever post here but always looking for something new, at this point, i'm figuring, new people are just gonna have to make it happen.


----------



## eckdawg5

Sorry sir, I've been transferred to another platoon. VZW sent me a razr as a warranty replacement but I'm thinking of buying a used bionic so I can come back...that is...if you're willing to accept me back lol


----------



## coreywilner

I'm in it for the long haul on this one, just like I was with the Original Droid 1. Wife tried an iPhone 4S and in 2 days wanted back on Android! So we both have Bionic's. It runs great on 5.5.893 and there will be an official ICS release for the phone next year (hopefully more sooner than later). I was on one of the Th3ory ROMs for a while but realized that a rooted 5.5.893 stock is just fine for me and runs just as fast and smooth. Maybe I'll Deodex and theme or whatnot since the RSD lite file for 5.5.893 is available to save me, but no rush...


----------



## BryGuy72

+1


----------



## Edi

I may not post much, but I'm here and will stay with the Bionic.


----------



## stoffelck

Yeop. I do like what I see in ics. But ill have to wait it out.


----------



## _matt

With a locked bootloader ICS is the best we are going to get.

If they unlock it then its on!

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook

Damn it! why did they have to make this friggin phone so hard to fuc*ing hack? Are we asking for a lot? NO, we just want to do what we want and be left alone, F-U- Moto and Verizon, I'm on my 2nd bionic cause my 1st was a lemon, when you knowingly buy a phone with a locked BL you expect other things like build quality! I thought 2nd init was supposed to "save us"

I'm sorry, but I'm angry that i was woken up by a text asking me to return my defective device or be charged 500 bucks.

DHacker29....do you need help? what can we do? we need some hope, by hope I mean 3 and 4G, what can we do? whats preventing us from using the stock radio on ICS? Theres a huge Motorola complex in San Diego by my house, anyone live near Schamburg Illinois? We need get militant on these mother fuc*ers. I'll take SD, someone else take Illinois....Or we could keep writing mean emails and letters which is obviously working great.

I'm a cell tech for various companies like Verizon, AT&T, ect, lets just go start cutting T-1 lines until they give in.<<<

I got Google TV for Christmas By The Way! That ish is awesome!

I'm sorry again, I love you guys and I'm just extra mad today, they offered me the rezound and I was like Hell no, that things locked tighter than my bionic, and the gnex section makes me very jealous, I'm a total hater and I'm proud to say it.


----------



## disabled account

Because breaking laws and damaging property will surely be worth it to unlock a bootloader! Let us all know in your prison memoirs how that works out for you!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook

bjgregu said:


> Because breaking laws and damaging property will surely be worth it to unlock a bootloader! Let us all know in your prison memoirs how that works out for you!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


It was just a joke man, i have no plans for an armed revolution to fight Motorola over an encrypted bootloader. Like many of my posts i like to joke around and talk a lot of smack. But if i do end up in prison ill write a set of memoirs for you anyways. I have every confidence that this phones true potential will be reached someday. Motorola however will never come to its senses and unlock it, this i am sure of.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## disabled account

terryrook said:


> It was just a joke man, i have no plans for an armed revolution to fight Motorola over an encrypted bootloader. Like many of my posts i like to joke around and talk a lot of smack. But if i do end up in prison ill write a set of memoirs for you anyways. I have every confidence that this phones true potential will be reached someday. Motorola however will never come to its senses and unlock it, this i am sure of.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


since Htc just did it I think it invalidates the "Moto saying that it was a Verizon requirement story". So there may just be hope yet.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravaloft

Rooted. And bionic user. Anxiously waiting for the new moto update.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Edube24

Sold mine a few weeks ago and went back to my thunderbolt. Thinking about getting back in but just want to make sure the phone works. Love the phone, but the two I had couldn't keep a data connection even after the updates. So I lurk and hope good news comes out!!


----------



## nstallion

bjgregu said:


> since Htc just did it I think it invalidates the "Moto saying that it was a Verizon requirement story". So there may just be hope yet.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I've seen this argument before and I have to disagree. I think moto gets a sweeter deal with verizon. Verizon definitely pushes motorola android phones the most. Maybe part of that arrangement is that moto locks their bootloaders.

Also, I don't post much but I'm still here and I for one actually like my Bionic. I took a look at a gnex and it was a nice phone but when I put it side by side with my bionic running ICS there really wasn't much of a difference. I did not like the cheap feeling of the gnex, but i think overall given the option I would probably switch. That being said, I am still happy I bought the Bionic. I'm not sure 3 months of misery using my slowly dying OG Droid and constantly pushed back released dates would have been worth waiting.


----------



## dragon

Hey terryrook I will come and see you in there LOL.......







OH by the way Happy New Year to every body to


----------



## pkjeeps

Spent 3 hours yesterday locked in fastboot and loved every minute of it...on 901 with kin3tx..and love it!


----------



## WA_Bob

After all the hell I went through with my Thunderbolt and it's 3 warranty replacements, quite happy with my Bionic and planning to ride it out until I can get my upgrade!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## kc69

Ilooked at all of the choices out there and picked this phone as the lesser of all evils! I had it rooted about an hour after i got and havent looked back.i have ran all 3 available roms on it , i like kinetix the best. After fighting and failing for a couple of nights i got it working with .901 rooted stock and i ll probably keep it that way till something cool catches my eye. Maybe when kinetix updates to 901 ill go back. HAPPY NEW YEAR YALL


----------



## eckdawg5

terryrook said:


> Damn it! why did they have to make this friggin phone so hard to fuc*ing hack? Are we asking for a lot? NO, we just want to do what we want and be left alone, F-U- Moto and Verizon, I'm on my 2nd bionic cause my 1st was a lemon, when you knowingly buy a phone with a locked BL you expect other things like build quality! I thought 2nd init was supposed to "save us"
> 
> I'm sorry, but I'm angry that i was woken up by a text asking me to return my defective device or be charged 500 bucks.
> 
> DHacker29....do you need help? what can we do? we need some hope, by hope I mean 3 and 4G, what can we do? whats preventing us from using the stock radio on ICS? Theres a huge Motorola complex in San Diego by my house, anyone live near Schamburg Illinois? We need get militant on these mother fuc*ers. I'll take SD, someone else take Illinois....Or we could keep writing mean emails and letters which is obviously working great.
> 
> I'm a cell tech for various companies like Verizon, AT&T, ect, lets just go start cutting T-1 lines until they give in.
> 
> I got Google TV for Christmas By The Way! That ish is awesome!
> 
> I'm sorry again, I love you guys and I'm just extra mad today, they offered me the rezound and I was like Hell no, that things locked tighter than my bionic, and the gnex section makes me very jealous, I'm a total hater and I'm proud to say it.


 they offered me a rezound too but I told them I prefer Motorola interface and hardware...got a razr out of it

Sent from my Xoom


----------



## Jdroids

Yuuuuuuup!

On Kinetix until I feel confident enough that I can fix any issues with the "upgrade path" .901 method. Almost did it today but I am seeing tons of issues.

Love the Bionic though.


----------



## bdsullivan

Jdroids said:


> Yuuuuuuup!
> 
> On Kinetix until I feel confident enough that I can fix any issues with the "upgrade path" .901 method. Almost did it today but I am seeing tons of issues.
> 
> Love the Bionic though.


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Getting back to stock from .901 is a real pain if you manage to fudge things up. Thats what makes this phone such a pain in the arse to flash.


----------



## bdsullivan

Jdroids said:


> Yuuuuuuup!
> 
> On Kinetix until I feel confident enough that I can fix any issues with the "upgrade path" .901 method. Almost did it today but I am seeing tons of issues.
> 
> Love the Bionic though.


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Getting back to stock from .901 is a real pain if you manage to fudge things up. Thats what makes this phone such a pain in the arse to flash.


----------



## Edube24

WA_Bob said:


> After all the he'll I went through with my Thunderbolt and it's 3 warranty replacements, quite happy with my Bionic and planning to ride it out until I can get my upgrade!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Wish I had gotten this lucky. My thunderbolt has been a beast since day one. After my second Bionic failed I had to go back. My wife was even getting me the lapdock for Christmas. I so wanted to love this freaking phone. I'm not interested in other phones, I just want a working Bionic!!!


----------



## marleyinoc

I've been awol because App was down and mobile was good for snagging downloads and an occasional peek in but kind of a pain to post from. Oh, and I was on vacation.

In other news, I'm back on the upgrade path, rooted and safe strapped. I'm stock, not even freezing bloatware and running sweet. Just waiting for some amazing ROM to break. A couple root apps have things I was missing (lost root a couple days) and ADWex is covering my custom needs for now...

Freaking phone runs sweet. Android had came along way since the Droid 1. Of course hardware has too.

Anyway. I guess I was jonesing to make a long winded post, too.

________
Sent from here to everywhere


----------



## jarnoldsr

Look everyone this is a good phone no doubt whatever issues I had are at least improved with 909. I keep 4G locked even when I have one bar and data loss was always my biggest problem. If people think they are going to improve their 4G experience switching phones good luck. I think the 909 leak was a mistake from verizon I am getting incredible speeds on mine even with a weak signal. I will not buy another phone from motorola until they unlock the phones you can write them till you are blue in the face but the only way to get them to listen is in the pocketbook. Bitching after the phone is bought isn't going to do you any good. It's my phone I bought it if they want to control what I do with it then stop selling them and just lease them. That's not going to happen. 
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jarnoldsr

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## SonicJoe

jarnoldsr said:


> It's my phone I bought it if they want to control what I do with it then stop selling them and just lease them. That's not going to happen.
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Unless you paid full retail and bought the phone off contract, you essentially have leased the phone. Not saying I don't agree it would be better if unlocked, I'm just saying this isn't a sound argument for unlocking it because it applies to a very slim minority of users.


----------



## Underwater Mike

SonicJoe said:


> Unless you paid full retail and bought the phone off contract, you essentially have leased the phone. Not saying I don't agree it would be better if unlocked, I'm just saying this isn't a sound argument for unlocking it because it applies to a very slim minority of users.


Actually, that's not true. You purchased the phone at a discounted price, in consideration of which you agreed to maintain service for the (usually) two-year term. That's the contract. A leased phone would be one in which VZW retained ownership of the device.

I bought two of these things and a slew of accessories. Mine is rooted with KIN3TX on 901; my son's is stock on 5.583. If I could get rid of them and get a couple HTC handsets, I would do so. Disappointing wireless performance on both handsets, without an open bootloader to compensate.

Big load of buyer's remorse here.


----------



## marleyinoc

We're not leasing. We in effect pay full price or more if we get our precontact... I love the phone.. Hell,I hardly use it as a phone.

.. Just chiming in...

Verizon had always been on top their game but this new tech is challenging them. Challenging everyone involved it seems. Mostly it's working. We were free to return devices and probably still could argue for switch to feature phone or another 3g phone if we wanted.

We don't, though. We want what we want now is the thing. And for whatever reason we can't have it. But we don't want to settle for something else. Do we want to stamp our feet.

The truth I'd we have to suck it up a bit because that is the best option at the moment--or... we can probably say: your stuff isn't working and I want to stop playing with you and go home. But do Amy of us really want to do this? I am on 5.5.893 and heck no.. I am actually pretty happy. I did root again though for some customization not otherwise possible.

I don't think I took a.stand either way enough to make anyone upset but if I did, I am not rattling chains-just throwing my opinion out there.

________
Sent from here to everywhere

________
Sent from here to everywhere


----------



## Edube24

Underwater Mike said:


> I bought two of these things and a slew of accessories. Mine is rooted with KIN3TX on 901; my son's is stock on 5.583. If I could get rid of them and get a couple HTC handsets, I would do so. Disappointing wireless performance on both handsets, without an open bootloader to compensate.
> 
> Big load of buyer's remorse here.


Sell it on Craigslist. I was able to get 280 for mine. I can't imagine going 2 years without the service I'm paying for. After the failed updates I knew it was time to say goodbye. Now I'm hoping for a fix to get back in because the few roms available are all awesome!!


----------



## TeeX

here boss. Used to hack my Bionic nonstop, but as my sig indicates, since I bought my GNex, I haven't used my Bionic much at all. Still fun to mess with ICS4Bionic









sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TeeX

also, for the people that had been offered rezounds and razrs, what led up to this? constant complaints about data drops by the Bionic?? just curious.

sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RockyC

Me!


----------



## SonicJoe

Underwater Mike said:


> We're not leasing. We in effect pay full price or more if we get our precontact... I love the phone.. Hell,I hardly use it as a phone.
> 
> .. Just chiming in...
> 
> Verizon had always been on top their game but this new tech is challenging them. Challenging everyone involved it seems. Mostly it's working. We were free to return devices and probably still could argue for switch to feature phone or another 3g phone if we wanted.
> 
> We don't, though. We want what we want now is the thing. And for whatever reason we can't have it. But we don't want to settle for something else. Do we want to stamp our feet.
> 
> The truth I'd we have to suck it up a bit because that is the best option at the moment--or... we can probably say: your stuff isn't working and I want to stop playing with you and go home. But do Amy of us really want to do this? I am on 5.5.893 and heck no.. I am actually pretty happy. I did root again though for some customization not otherwise possible.
> 
> I don't think I took a.stand either way enough to make anyone upset but if I did, I am not rattling chains-just throwing my opinion out there.
> 
> ________
> Sent from here to everywhere
> 
> ________
> Sent from here to everywhere


Ok, we aren't leasing. But you have bound yourself to VZW's terms and conditions of use for two years, in exchange for a steeply discounted phone.


----------



## JKoeringMN

Hey, is this where the gangbang is? Still rocking my Bionic and loving it.









Sent from my GT-P7510 using RootzWiki


----------



## kipland007

Whatever happened to the 2 devs who had phones donated to them? Did they jump ship after a new phone got released? Seems kind of ungrateful considering that they both openly campaigned to get votes...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bendrum30

Yup

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Lockett

I'm here for the long haul, or at least until November. I got this beast as a warranty replacement for my Charge and I couldn't be happier. I was offered a Razr as a replacement but then the tech support rep turned around and told me they have too many data issues and would rather send me the Bionic. I'm a former D2G owner so I knew what to expect with this phone. I've run Kin3tx for a few weeks and now am on Eclipse and both are super solid. Hopefully we get a polished ICS build soon.


----------



## nitebleu

I'm reporting in too...new to the bionic and this forum, but I have already bricked my phone twice and recovered using the wealth of info here! Keep up the good work guys!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## BootAnimator

bdsullivan said:


> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk
> 
> Getting back to stock from .901 is a real pain if you manage to fudge things up. Thats what makes this phone such a pain in the arse to flash.


Well, that depends on how well versed you are in using adb and doing things manually. I've gone from 901 to 893 to 886 back to 893 to 901 several times each path and have had no issues whatsoever. Using oneclicks and manual methods. Even dd'ing the boot.img for 886. I've tried to intentionally permanently brick this phone and couldn't do it. Always had a way back.


----------



## bigmook

I am still here. ... after recovering my brick...again.. be careful what font you allow rom toolbox to replace...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## WyldRyce

I'm also another user who has a GNex but I use my Bionic just to mess around with.


----------



## dfib

Still hacking the bionic.

Sent from my Xoom using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## razz1

I still like my Bionic and continue to hack it. I happen to think the build quality is decent compared to most and haven't had any serious problems with mine. However...I AM DONE WITH MOTO. Simply too hard to hack.
The way I see it...
Devs are simply bored with it. The roms we have gotten for this are simply themes with a few speed tweaks that anyone can make with an app on the market. (correct me if im wrong). Except ICS4bionic. If people think that only 1% are hacking there phones they are wrong. The knowledge to do so is becoming more and common and becoming second nature to more people. The knowledge is growing, and more and more people are grasping it. It won't be long before the more avarage user is tweakin on there phone. That being said, Moto will eventually be forced to open there phones a bit more just to stay in the game. Their numbers will drop one by one. Just think about how many have switched to the Gnex just on rootz. I know i would if money was better for me.


----------



## narffran

+1

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## ddggttff3

Still here, still hacking...


----------



## adroidman

Count me in!! Been working on this phone since launch day and I'm keeping it until 2013

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## GCHiker

I'm "doin" it, all the cool kids are. I'm running .901 rooted update with Liberty ROM (.901 patch)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Barcamex18

Im here too.but i think this is my last moto device. So tired of locked bootloader andadmit i'm jealous of the gnex forums

Sent from my xoom-stock,on kinetix with bionic


----------



## ultrastigi

I'm here for the next 2 years. Just been floating around here trying to get back on the upgrade path.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## TopazAaron

Meow....

Bark....

DROID!!!!!

-cat and dog runs away-

I still haz bionic!!!!!


----------



## jaar

GCHiker said:


> I'm "doin" it, all the cool kids are. I'm running .901 rooted update with Liberty ROM (.901 patch)
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


.901 patch? I sewn to be missing out. Please link.


----------



## tom.23rd

may be my first post on rootzwiki. but i am here all the same.


----------



## brobzilla

Here

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## gloster

Here until the following exists:

- quad core
- 4.6" - 4.8" screen with at least 290PPI
- Bluetooth 4.0 or better
- NFC
- unlocked bootloader
- microsd slot
- removable battery

Let me know when my next phone gets here.


----------



## Stelv

I'm here. Been hacking my Androids for almost 2 years now. The encrypted bootloader sucks big time, but the phone is sweet.


----------



## rkuhldude77

Does it count as hacking if you just follow other peoples instructions to change your phone? Cuz I don't know enough to make my own stuff
If so I'll be with the bionic for another year at least.


----------



## ericatomars23

YUUUP!

I've loved my Bionic since day one it came out. I feel like a loner for not jumping on the GNex band wagon. Yes Android 4.0 is beautiful but my Bionic is solid and always works when I need it and looks amazing.









I went from hacking my OG Droid, to a Thunderbolt, now my Bionic. Flashing a new ROM on it is like getting a new phone.


----------



## GCHiker

Getting back on the update path really stunk this go around, starting to think about a different brand...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## DunDun

Count me in!

After the last two weeks of the Droid Bionic lost root - get back on update path failure and fastboot purgatory!

After considering all the bits of knowledge I picked up here and other forums to help myself and others out because of two corporations "last century" mentality and business models!

I'm seriously considering taking classes in computer programing and becoming a dedicated dev, mod and themer... THIS COMMUNITY ROX!!!!!


----------



## John L. Galt

Without being a developer, with all the things I've done to my phone I have to be counted as a hacker


----------



## pshoe

+ 1


----------



## turflife2

Addicted

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Justifi

Don't be forlorn, within a month or two, those of us with the GN will be yearning 2012 new technology trends. Apparently in February, Sprint is getting the galaxy nexus with 1.5 rather than our 1.2+. 
So, it begins! Most of us will have to stick with our old lady for a set amount of time regardless of the next hottie. We will all have to bunker down and enjoy what we have.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Versatile1

I'm here!









Follow #OPMOSH on Twitter


----------



## emerkison

Right here..


----------



## cyberLURKER

Reluctantly still here

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## slim6596

Not sure how this will be received, but Team Bamf has said if someone gets a Bionic to them, they'll Bamf it.

I had a bionic and sort of miss it. Wish I could have both.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## dliontis28

I'm here. Had the OG Droid and im now hooked on the bionic. Waiting patiently for moto to play their part and unlock something they promised they would do about 6 months ago

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Stelv

Team Bamf makes awesome roms! It would be great if they got a bionic.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## RangeRat125

chugging along with Eclipse 2.1

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## markyoung04

newbie here I am one of the very few who turned in the Nexus <gasp> and got the Bionic and I am very happy. Yes I hope they unlock the bootloader very soon but honestly most people who like fresh new ROMs would be hard pressed to distinguish the difference between a ROM on a locked phone vs. an unlocked - most of you could granted, but for teh average person who likes to play around I don't find much difference (I know I'm a newbie but I must have tried every single ROM on my DX and had a blast). I think this phone offers a much more secure feeling when I have it naked...I was afraid the non-gorilla glass nexus would get damaged too easily and so far I love this little guy. Until the quad core comes into play I don't see much reason to pay the difference but again this is one opinion I am sure I am in the minority.

My two cents - keep the change.


----------



## marleyinoc

You're obviously a moto plant...








just kidding. I'm glad you say so because I wanted to get the nexus as a second phone.. Your comments and Terryrook saying sim was different size has made new feel okay about being too cash poor to do so









________
Sent from here to everywhere


----------



## marleyinoc

Damn, thought I'd caught all the spelling errors..

________
Sent from here to everywhere


----------



## bigmook

I know... I always do that...even proofread(kinda) and i always get spelling errors.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmook

Anyone find it ironic that the o.p. isn't hacking his bionic anymore? Unless he came back.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## marleyinoc

Lol. He was considering keeping it... ironic? I would keep my bionic if I could afford nexus.. And don't blame him for jumping ship. I guess it's kinda ironic though. But what is it when he leaves and comes back? Bionic?
________
You encrypt your bootloader-I'll encrypt my wallet. From now 'til I die. Sent from a really nice but locked mobile device.


----------



## infolookup

Well I am still here trying to see what next to do with my phone. So far flash theoryrom now on Escliped. Waiting to test ICS. Wanted to do the qemu Ubuntu hack but no loop back device support.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## k.c.cole

Here be I.


----------



## Hawk5601

Here


----------



## matjmonk

Late to the Bionic party after 2 years with the DX, but here and still have a major case of flashaholism!


----------



## i2ollingstone

I flash something new nearly every week. I do have a feeling it'll slow down once official ICS kernals and whatnot are released....but maybe not. I am loving this Axiom rom though. I may not even switch back to my nonsafe side until it's time to upgrade that to official ICS blur. Axiom is the only ICS rom that gives me a consistent data connection.


----------



## Waffleb051

I am here still, love the phone and stuck with it for another year lol


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Happily ever after...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## wiiareonfire

Don't forget me too. I personally hate Moto for what they did. Hyped a phone for six whole months, being the first dual-core LTE phone, then BAM- the razr right around the corner. Even kinda sucks for early razr adopters, 'cause they released the razr maxx soon after.

And don't get me started on bootloaders and razr getting ics before us.


----------



## marleyinoc

Pissed as i might want to be at moto, they're still making phones with better radios than most other oems.

I'm exceedingly pissed with Samsung for putting that pos charge out. My mom went through two before going to 4S. (sweet phone, she's happy, I'm happy). But crapware cost the Android ecosystem. Maybe in two years some oem will be making a phone that rules on all levels. None of their models suck, not just their developer models.

That said, Google+ hangout didn't work for her. I had to install an off play store app for it to have sound. WTF? Phone had been out for how long? No one complained? So who it's using google+ hangout on the charge?

Coupled with where she lives having crappy signal (older iphone 4 hsndled fine, as did my bionic) her Sammy Charge wigged out too often. (maybe my sideload? I have to live with that guilt too).

Anyway. There are worse things than having a bionic.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki cause THAT makes sense.


----------



## Rodhacker92

Bionic hacker!!!


----------



## dragon droid

Hacker in general. Stuck with bionic fir another 1.5 years. Got to make the best of it cause selling or trading this thing is next to impossible. Un less your willing to down grade to the thunderbolt then I can get rid of it. Anyways, F moto!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Obsidian

I'm still here Terryrook... Just chilling and waiting for the work to get started on this supposed ics ota update for the Razr/Maxx that supposedly is being leaked as of 4-4-12 but who knows if that's true... What I do know is that it will make porting it over to other Moto devices a lot easier... How have you been brother?

Sent from my axi0m BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## anchor52

Still here...still having fun flashing and trying out different ROMS. Mainly checking out the the ICS builds from Dhacker29. Also playing with Eclipse 2.2 at the moment.


----------



## yearn

I still lurk around, but gave up on ROMs quite a while back. I think the Bionic is every bit as good of a device as the Razr and the Nexus but almost all the developers left within a few weeks of the nexus release. 
I'm pretty happy with my rooted and debloated Bionic. I'm anxious to see an official ics release.... I just hope rooting its not going to be an issue because of the lack of support.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## jhurst747

Love it. Bootstraped here.

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## MattWheelerGA

Here! After the DROID 2 and Thunderbolt, the Bionic is by far the best phone I've had. Sure the locked bootloader sucks, but I'm happy

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## mbentley3

Havent done any flashing since alpha versions of ICS came out. Need to dig back into, i hear good things about the new gummy rom

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## IA10ECN

RAZR vs Bionic??? If given a side by side choice I probably would have chose RAZR, but looking back I like the bionic. Especially with the extended battery and 64gb micro SD that I can pull and keep if I have to send the phone back to vz or move it over to a new phone when my upgrade comes.


----------



## The_Engine

I may have the opportunity to trade my thunderbolt for a bionic. What do you all think about this?


----------



## digit

moset said:


> At least 2
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


LOL count me in...


----------



## repilce

Just picked up a CPO bionic for the wife, rooted and now looking into how to rom this thing.. So count me in.. she'll have it for a least another 1.5 yr


----------



## vandevegt

Using a Bionic, probably will for around another year. Wish the ICS ROMs would get 4G and data stability worked out.


----------



## matjmonk

vandevegt said:


> Using a Bionic, probably will for around another year. Wish the ICS ROMs would get 4G and data stability worked out.


Not to mention the small but irritating issue of not being able to sync with Corporate (Exchange) calendars!


----------



## sparky697

My exchange calendar syncs fine. I'm on stock rooted with bloat frozen.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## crashx2

Count me in. I'm using the Axiom rom. No more data drops than Eclipse 2.2

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## espo5486

Another one here. This Bionic is lasting me as long as my OG did.


----------



## matjmonk

sparky697 said:


> My exchange calendar syncs fine. I'm on stock rooted with bloat frozen.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


The exchange calendar synch issue is only on the CM9/ICS ROMS and it is apparently a known issue for quite awhile according to what I saw on XDA and in some Google searches.


----------



## ranlil

Hanging in there with 5.9.904 rooted. Had a cool ROM for a while but had to go back.


----------



## Uraiga

BootAnimator said:


> Devout Bionic owner until quadcore phones come out late next year!


So that's what I'm waiting for? Contract ends in about 3 months, I normaly like to get a new phone the day my contract ends but since I already got the bionic there really isn't anything worth paying for the upgrade, a razor with slight more power? I don't think so

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Uraiga

BootAnimator said:


> Devout Bionic owner until quadcore phones come out late next year!


So that's what I'm waiting for? Contract ends in about 3 months, I normaly like to get a new phone the day my contract ends but since I already got the bionic there really isn't anything worth paying for the upgrade, a razor with slight more power? I don't think so

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smokedkill

I have stock deodexed, debloated, and all hacked up.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lemonoid

I'm still here. Not going anywhere until another 9 months at least. Not the type of person who can afford an upgrade on same contract

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pongo328

rooted, eclipsed, o/c and looking for whats next!


----------



## tommybot

+1 love my bionic, learning mroe about rooting and flashing. i think i my be doing the gapps thing wrong >.>


----------



## jdkoreclipse

I'm actually thinking of getting a Bionic because Ive never owned a moto device (only HTC and Sammy), and I'm getting tired of Stock Android on my nexus.


----------



## maddixny

Just ordered a bionic from wirefly. My thunderbolt got bricked. Thought this would be a good device to try out until quadcore comes. Hope I made a good choice.

Sent from my Ally using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ajonesma

Well I'm here! Well I'm back anyways. I got fed up with the slow updates from Motorola and went to the iPhone 4S for a bit and now back to the Bionic


----------



## BKiv

I just got my bionic yesterday. Rooted on .902. I had to upgrade before I lost my unlimited data. I stepped up from the DX. So, I'm here for a very long while.


----------



## marleyinoc

Yeah, I'm fed up with slow updates and their rapid releases (rapid release fine, but spend some money updating flagshipa promptly)... But the Bionic is a good phone especially with latest radios (I'm stock OTA radio).

Fortunately I know enough people with 4 and 4S I can fiddle with their phones and realize I'm in a good place.

Edit: Swyped myself silly.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using my hands.


----------



## lemonoid

I've got something new in the works to help spice this place back up. I've never really done anything significant enough to make me wanna release it to the pubLic but this has changed my mind. I'm stuck with my bionic until next March so may as well keep things fun









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

